# I really need your help to make my decision



## kamal22 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hello all 
I'm so confused, and I really need your help and suggestions to make my decision which about 
travel to cape town or not. 

I'm from Syria, and I study BSc in IT (it's my last year), I heard about program in LAL group, which offers AFTER 4 weeks of English intensive course, visa for work in cape town maximum 12 months(culture exhange visa) 
Work can be paid with no work replacement OR unpaid with work replacement. 

I liked this program because it gives me two good points 
#1 enhance my English 
#2 gain experience in IT field 

I want to apply for unpaid job in IT filed , so I can gain experience and make sure that I find suitable job, also I want to find on my self another low level job like hotel receptionist, so I can cover some my expenses. 

I want to stay for 1 year. 
Is it realistic and easy to get a second job in cape town ,what is the pay rate ? 

Any advice or suggestion I'll appreciated ?


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

as to the second job in a Hotel or as a waiter, you are competing with locals whose living expenses are a lot lower than yours.


----------



## adambt (Sep 9, 2012)

Sounds a bit too good to be true to me, work visas are very hard to get hold of, and normally specific to a specific skilled job. I'd be surprised if they handed out a years general work permit for doing a 4 week english course. I'd be quite suspicious and make sure it isn't a scam personally!


----------

